# Help! Whistler or St Anton ?



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Gonzalo Garfias said:


> Hello! My name is Gonzalo and I am from Chile.
> I am planning a trip during January and February ( 2 months) but im very hesitant so I appeal to you to give me your opinion.
> The options are , 2 months at Whistler or on the other hand , quite the opposite , 2 months at St Anton in Austria.
> I know that both options are quite expensive destinations but I have worked enough to enjoy them.
> ...


2 days & nobody has chimed in yet.

Don't worry little buddy, I'll save you.





http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-travel-forum/152034-whistler-first-time-advice.html

Yes it was as awesome as it sounds.
I just happened to fluke out weather wise.


2 months, you are guaranteed at least 15-25 days out of 60 days to be equally as good as the best day I've ever had, in 30 years of riding.


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They are very different. Arlberg is a region with probably 6 times the terrain of whistler. It is not just st anton..... the whole area is linked up. I will likely go this year in February, waiting on wife to get off work. 

Huge terrain, mostly alpine though in arlberg. Whistler is half above and half below treeline, approximately. 

I loved st anton, up on top of my favorites list. Make sure you get a guide for off piste there. You can fly off thousands of feet of cliffs really quick.....


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Gonzalo
I don't suppose you will get too many first hand reports on European resorts on this forum. You could have a look on a British skiing and snowboarding forum Ski Club 2.0, real snow reports!, snowHeads ski forum where St Anton is regularly discussed, and very favourably so too.
Kev


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If that were me I would flip a coin or at least see which has the better forecast. North America's west coast is predicted to have a cold snowy winter. I would guess Europe is going to have a other crappy winter, but that's me talking shit.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I wish I had the OP's "problem"..............


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

You said, "I've always wanted to go to Whistler." I think you have your answer, especially with predicted snow for the upcoming season.

Also, consider the subsequent poster who said that the Alps are six times Whistler (he included more than just St. Anton). I would think you'd want to go from smaller to bigger so you don't feel let down.
Whistler in 2016-17. Alps in 2017-18 or beyond!


----------

